

Google is experimenting dynamic title for their own site on organic search.  - nuttakorn
http://www.nuttakorn.net/2011/10/google-is-experimenting-dynamic-title.html

======
redthrowaway
I hate to be a dick, but if you're going to write a blog post in english,
please write it _in english_. I fully support people trying to better their
language skills, but I don't particularly want to see it on HN. In the same
way, I love to see code snippets that are concise and do something really
cool, but I don't want to see code written by someone who is just learning to
program in that language.

The subject sounds cool, but I can't make hide nor hair of it from the
submission.

